
PokemonGo Bot – Path Generator – Follows Pedestrian Paths and Sidewalks - astrochicken
https://github.com/brandonhon/PokeBotWaypointGenerator
======
ry_ry
Given the recent banwave, and niantic's statements about targeting bots, it
feels like a bad time to try automating the game.

Besides - convincing me to get out of the office and take a few minutes to
walk around outside is the sole reason I still have Pokemon go installed!

------
taigeair
Doesn't using bots get your account banned?

~~~
astrochicken
Depends really. I setup and use my bot in a more human like fashion to make it
harder to catch. If you use the default setup you will most likely get caught
due to how the bot moves. Usually the bot defaults to walking in large
circles.

By using a more human like path it's much harder to catch.

